# Elmer Verburg - Elmers Engines book purchase



## lazylathe (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi All,

I finally found one of these books for sale on ebay!!!
And it was under $100!!! :big:
In good condition and a hard back copy too!!!

They still have the one on abebooks.com for $3000!!!
Sure it will be there for a while!

Andrew


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 12, 2011)

Another good deal! When will it end! :big:

I built quite a few of Elmer's engines.Their great designs, and a lot of fun to build.

-MB


----------

